
How Technology Killed the Future - miraj
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/01/how-technology-killed-the-future-102236
======
SCAQTony
"Presidents—and the rest of us—can’t get anything done anymore."

Only 54.9%* of eligible voters elected a President in 2012 and the author is
dismayed about how overly informed, overly involved and reactionary due to
technology.

*[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voter_turnout_in_the_United_St...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voter_turnout_in_the_United_States_presidential_elections)

